# Driver Ideas?



## Jimmy_W (Nov 22, 2006)

first of all, hey guys. my names James and i've been playin now for about 2 years. usually courses around Derby. could do with abit of help finding a driver to suit my game. im currently hittin a 5 (struggle with anything lower) iron of the tee and being a big lad can hit my irons far. could do with a decent driver to get a little bit more.playin to about 18 and got a budget of about £200. any ideas??? :dunno: 
Cheers...


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Go to a local golf shop and look for closeouts on previous years' models.. I bought an Adams gt363 for $60 on closeout once Adams released their newer drivers, and I see name brands on sale at the end of the season for relatively cheap all the time.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The Nike SQ would be worth a look at, but to be honest you might be better off looking at a 3 wood rather than a driver if you only ever hit 5 irons off a tee.

Try to get along to a demo day at one of your local courses, that way you can try a variety of different clubs and set ups.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ram FX9 or taylormade r500


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> The Nike SQ would be worth a look at, but to be honest you might be better off looking at a 3 wood rather than a driver if you only ever hit 5 irons off a tee.
> 
> Try to get along to a demo day at one of your local courses, that way you can try a variety of different clubs and set ups.


I agree with Fitz, the best thing you can do is go to a demo day and try a few out, as with any club you will find you get on better with some more than others.


----------

